
AnyWall: an iOS geolocation app powered by Parse complete with tutorial - jamesjyu
https://parse.com/anywall
======
rhubarbquid
Facebook makes a trademark claim on the word "Wall". While I personally think
that's ridiculous, I'm betting they're not going to be happy with that name.

------
kenrikm
Congrats, the app is cool and is a great example of how cool the Parse
platform is. You can build really nice Apps very fast with a great backend.

------
rjsamson
Nice. I've been impressed with the tutorials that Parse has been putting out -
keep 'em coming!

~~~
tikhon
thanks!

------
alex_g
I was planning on creating the same thing in the near future. Looking at the
comments now, it seems my idea was certainly not the first of its kind :)

Glad to see the different things Parse can do. I'll be using it sooner or
later!

~~~
mburshteyn
Same, this has been a side project of mine too. It must be a good idea!

------
tikhon
we actually coded this up before Caterina Fake's Pinwheel launched, but the
idea is similar. see <https://pinwheel.com/>

~~~
DavidAbrams
Or you could use Stashpix, and post pictures too:

<http://stashpix.com>

~~~
tikhon
also cool, but anywall is open-source and we built it for the sake of making a
fun iOS tutorial

~~~
codenerdz
Kudos for open sourcing it!

